# Tri x Belted Litter



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

My lovely lady Sylvie had this lot a while ago, and these are my first patterned babies  
I think she is a blue belted tan, and the daddy, Puck, is a tri. But I don't know what the brown colour is on the babies. The first three are a mix of dark brown, black and white (it's really hard to tell in the lighting, but there is definitely dark brown among the black) so do these count as poor tricoloureds? And the other four are brown and white.



























































I love the white nose on the last one, and luckily they're all female apart from two brown/white boys. So I'm keeping the top three dark ones and the nose-girl :3


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I like there markings, the browns are choc pieds and blacks black pieds. Both parents must carry choc
all will carry a c dilute from dad and hopefully splash so you could get tri from them if that's what your after.


----------



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> I like there markings, the browns are choc pieds and blacks black pieds. Both parents must carry choc
> all will carry a c dilute from dad and hopefully splash so you could get tri from them if that's what your after.


Oh. Thanks lol. I don't know my mouse genetics very well lol. So I have black and chocolate pieds? And by hopefully splashed, do you mean that it is recessive in my dad, therefore only a small chance of it going to the babies? If all will carry c dilute, does that mean it is co-dominant?

And therefore, breeding a baby that carries c dilute and splash, will make tri?

Sorry for the questions, and thanks for the info!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Skye_29 said:


> PPVallhunds said:
> 
> 
> > I like there markings, the browns are choc pieds and blacks black pieds. Both parents must carry choc
> ...


Looks like black and chocolate pieds to me. Splashed is dominant, but only shows up when mice have two c-dilutes, as well as Spl, so some of the babies are genetically splashed (Spl), but it doesn't show because there are no c-dilutes present. If you breed daughters back to the father, you should get tricolors. Breeding any c-diluted mouse (except for c/c, that would cover up everything else, making a PEW), to a splashed or tricolor, should result in more splashed/tricolor.

I hope I got that right, I am still learning, so someone please correct me if I'm wrong. Very pretty mice, by the way.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Yep right TW except for the last bit that breeding any c dilute to tri gets more splashed/tri. It will get more splashed yes but not tri if the c diluted moise isn't pied or carry pied ans you need c dilutes splashed and pied in the one mouse.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

However looking at the first pic of the black baby it seems to have darker patches? Can't be splashing as its not c diluted, wondering if there brindle in there, and looking at the dad I can only see two colours on white not three so wondering if he is Actualy a pied brindle rather than a tri?? Don't know much of brindle and very little of tri so can't say for sure. But I'm sure someone who knows more of those varieties will come along.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Ah, thank you, PPVallhunds. Both parents would also have to be S/s or s/s, for tricolor to be possible.



PPVallhunds said:


> However looking at the first pic of the black baby it seems to have darker patches? Can't be splashing as its not c diluted, wondering if there brindle in there, and looking at the dad I can only see two colours on white not three so wondering if he is Actualy a pied brindle rather than a tri?? Don't know much of brindle and very little of tri so can't say for sure. But I'm sure someone who knows more of those varieties will come along.


Yes I saw that too, and I was going to say something about it, but I thought I was just seeing things. :roll: Looked to me like a tricolor or, yeah, brindle, I'm not sure either though...


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

No input, but I love the first one!


----------



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

Interesting! The first baby definitely has darker and lighter patches, and I think the two black pied girls have it too, but I can't really tell. When they're older, I'll breed the daughters back to father and see what happens


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Don't hesitate to post the results! I will want to find out.


----------



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

TwitchingWhiskers said:


> Don't hesitate to post the results! I will want to find out.


Will do!


----------

